# RS HYDRAULICS 1 STOP SHOP



## rollers only paule (Jun 11, 2008)

RS HYDRAULICS WE DO LAMBOS,SUICIDE DOORS,FABRICATIONS,UPHOLSTERY
INTERIOR,HYDRAULICS,AIR RIDE AND THREE-WHEEL AIR LOCKUPS ONLY HERE !
YOU CAN ALSO ORDER PARTS AND ASK QUESTIONS AT (408) 971-9888 OR RSHYDAULICS.COM OR AIR LOCKUPS.COM.
PRICES SO LOW THEY SCRAP!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YO PEEPS , IM PAULE FROM RS HYDRAULICS WE DO EVERY THING TO YOUR CAR
(COSTOM LOWRING)
(AIR RIDE SUSPENSION)
(CUSTOM FABRICATION)
(LIGHT AUTOMOTIVE REPAIR)
(CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY)
(LAMBO DOORS)
(SUICIDE DOORS)
(HYDROS )
(THREE-WHEEL AIR LOCKUP)


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WANT YOUR CAR HOOKED UP JUST HALLA AT ME . 
[email protected]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HALLA AT YOUR BOY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

NEED TO SEE PICTURES JUST LOG ON TO RSHYDRAULICS.COM
:roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:machinegun: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

we are having good summer pricez must check out are web site 
rshydraulics.com have n-e questions and answers , 
go to [email protected] or call (408) 971-9888
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollers only paule_@Jun 13 2008, 01:47 PM~10864183
> *RS HYDRAULICS WE DO LAMBOS,SUICIDE DOORS,FABRICATIONS,UPHOLSTERY
> INTERIOR,HYDRAULICS,AIR RIDE AND THREE-WHEEL AIR LOCKUPS ONLY HERE !
> YOU CAN ALSO ORDER PARTS AND ASK QUESTIONS AT (408) 971-9888 OR RSHYDAULICS.COM OR AIR LOCKUPS.COM.
> ...


YO PEEPS YOU SHOULD COME AND HALLA AT YOUR BOY , ITS THE ONLY 1 STOP SHOP IN DA BAY AREA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> YO PEEPS YOU SHOULD COME AND HALLA AT YOUR BOY , ITS THE ONLY 1 STOP SHOP IN DA BAY AREA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quot
> 
> IF YOUR EVER IN DA NIEBORHOOD YOU SHOULD STOP BY AND CHECK OUT WHAT WE DO ,
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:machinegun: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Paint LOL don't see that painting and body work???

good luck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 03:40 PM~11066202
> *Paint LOL don't see that painting and body work???
> 
> good luck homie :thumbsup:
> *


" YO PEEPS DONT BE HATEN "
( GO TO WEB SITES )
(RSHYDRAULICS.COM )
( AIRLOCKUPS.COM )

PICTURES WILL BE IN SOON,
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

RS HYDRAULICS MIGHT BE THROW A HOP SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 11 2008, 05:02 PM~11066784
> *" YO PEEPS DONT BE HATEN "
> ( GO TO WEB SITES )
> (RSHYDRAULICS.COM )
> ...


Thanks for trying to get with my old lady Asss :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 13 2008, 10:13 PM~11081204
> *:biggrin:
> *


YO BROTHERZ AND SISTAZ :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 07:51 PM~11068182
> *Thanks for trying to get with my old lady Asss  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CUT IT OUT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 14 2008, 10:51 AM~11084124
> *CUT IT OUT !
> *


RS HYDRAULICS IS THROWING A HOPPING CONTEST IN AUGUST , GIVING AWAY CASH PRICEZ FOR FIRST PLACE HOPPERS ONLY ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 14 2008, 03:51 PM~11086482
> *RS HYDRAULICS IS THROWING A HOPPING CONTEST IN AUGUST , GIVING AWAY CASH PRICEZ FOR FIRST PLACE HOPPERS ONLY ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that rs lies about payouts


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 14 2008, 07:41 PM~11088405
> *fuck that rs lies about payouts
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11088405
> *fuck that rs lies about payouts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 14 2008, 07:41 PM~11088405
> *fuck that rs lies about payouts
> *


YO BRO THAT WAS'NT COOL TO SAY , CUZ IT IS ME GIVING AWAY CASH PRICEZ AND I WORK FOR RS HYDRAULICS . :thumbsdown: 
IF FEEL THART WAY , THEN JUST DONT SHOW ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 14 2008, 07:56 PM~11088528
> *:0
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YO BROTHERZ AND SISTAZ RS HYDRALICS IS THROWING A HOPPING CONTEST IN AUGUST CASH PRICEZ FOR 1ST AND 2ND PLACE HOPPERS ONLY , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ,


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 15 2008, 10:16 AM~11093264
> *YO BRO THAT WAS'NT COOL TO SAY , CUZ IT IS ME GIVING AWAY CASH PRICEZ AND I WORK FOR RS HYDRAULICS .  :thumbsdown:
> IF FEEL THART WAY , THEN JUST DONT SHOW ,
> *


No whats not cool is the owner of RS telling people he is going to pay out certain amounts at streetlow shows and then not paying up when the time comes. And dont worry about me showing or not i wouldnt waste my time.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

DONT TRIP bRO WE WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!
CEN CALI ROLLERZ TTMFT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 16 2008, 12:37 AM~11100690
> *DONT TRIP bRO WE WILL  BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!
> CEN CALI ROLLERZ TTMFT
> *


'RIGHT ON BRO'
THAT'S HOW ROLLERZ ONLY PLAY .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 15 2008, 10:45 PM~11099763
> *No whats not cool is the owner of RS telling people he is going to pay out certain amounts at streetlow shows and then not paying up when the time comes. And dont worry about me showing or not i wouldnt waste my time.
> *


YOU KNOW IF THAT'S HOW YOU FEEL BRO ,
I'M SORRY YOU FEEL THAT WAY , NO DISRESPECT .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 15 2008, 10:45 PM~11099763
> *No whats not cool is the owner of RS telling people he is going to pay out certain amounts at streetlow shows and then not paying up when the time comes. And dont worry about me showing or not i wouldnt waste my time.
> *


I JUST HEARD ABOUT THAT DAY OF THE CAR HOP WITH SHARK SIDE AND RS HYDRAULICS , THE COPS CAME AND SHUT THE SHOW DOWN , THEN EVERY BODY WENT HOME . "RS HYDRAULICS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT HOP ".
CAUSE IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT , GIVE HIM A CALL , HE SIAD YOU KNOW HIS NUMBER (408) 971-9888 ASK FOR ROBERT 
WHO ELES WOULD SPONSER THE HOPPING CONTEST IN THE BAY AREA SHOW'S .


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 16 2008, 10:12 AM~11102745
> *I JUST HEARD ABOUT THAT DAY OF THE CAR HOP WITH SHARK SIDE AND RS HYDRAULICS , THE COPS CAME AND SHUT THE SHOW DOWN , THEN EVERY BODY WENT HOME . "RS HYDRAULICS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT HOP ".
> CAUSE IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT , GIVE HIM A CALL , HE SIAD YOU KNOW HIS NUMBER (408) 971-9888 ASK FOR ROBERT
> WHO ELES WOULD SPONSER THE HOPPING CONTEST IN THE BAY AREA SHOW'S .
> *


well if he said i know his number he is lying again, I wouldnt buy from him if he was giving me parts for free. the real reason that hop got shut down is because your boss never got the permit to have the hop like he told everyone he did, so that was his responsibility. And we didnt go home we had to find another place to have the hop which we did, only one who must have went home was robert


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 16 2008, 10:21 AM~11102823
> *well if he said i know his number he is lying again, I wouldnt buy from him if he was giving me parts for free. the real reason that hop got shut down is because your boss never got the permit to have the hop like he told everyone he did, so that was his responsibility. And we didnt go home we had to find another place to have the hop which we did, only one who must have went home was robert
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD , ROBERT SIAD WE WOULDNT GIVE YOU PARTS N-E WAYS . LOL .


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 16 2008, 09:21 AM~11102823
> *well if he said i know his number he is lying again, I wouldnt buy from him if he was giving me parts for free. the real reason that hop got shut down is because your boss never got the permit to have the hop like he told everyone he did, so that was his responsibility. And we didnt go home we had to find another place to have the hop which we did, only one who must have went home was robert
> *










isn't robert one of your good friends jimmy? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Jimmie and Robert are homiez


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 16 2008, 11:40 AM~11103403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good one and when the pic was being taken i was asking about the money and all of a sudden he didnt want to talk no more


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 16 2008, 11:44 AM~11103428
> *Jimmie and Robert are homiez
> *


Its Jimmy bennie :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SOUP AINT SHIT WITH OUT TORTILLAS EITHER JIMMY,. LOL 
I AINT GOT TIME FOR THIS SHIT JIMMY , EITHER COME OR YOU DONT ,
( NO MATTER ) I GOT WORK TO DO .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 16 2008, 11:40 AM~11103403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A GOOD .GRACIAS TO ALL THE HOMIES , COME AND SUPPORT THE HOPPING .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:machinegun: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 16 2008, 05:33 PM~11106111
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


WHAT DIES THAT MEAN HOMIE .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 17 2008, 01:27 PM~11113090
> *WHAT DOES THAT MEAN HOMIE .
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

KING OF THE STREETS SHOW , N-E BODY NEEDS WORK DONE FOR THERE CAR BEFORE THE MONTEREY SHOW JUST GIVE ME A HALLA ,
PAULE AT RS HYDRAULICS 
ROLERZ ONLY 
BAY AREA CHAPTER


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 16 2008, 05:33 PM~11106111
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsdown: WHAT DOES THAT MEAN HOMIE ,


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 16 2008, 06:33 PM~11106111
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 19 2008, 12:59 PM~11127730
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


THAT'S NOT COOO FOOO .
HATERZ SHOULD'NT BE TALKING ,
SOME FOOS AINT GOT NOTHING ELSE TO DO , BUT TALK CRAP ,


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 19 2008, 02:18 PM~11127791
> *THAT'S NOT COOO FOOO .
> HATERZ SHOULD'NT BE TALKING ,
> SOME FOOS AINT GOT NOTHING ELSE TO DO , BUT TALK CRAP ,
> *


well when robert can stop screwing people over and learn more about what he is selling he might not have a problem then again he cant seem to keep instalers working for him either now can he :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 19 2008, 01:41 PM~11127868
> *well when robert can stop screwing people over and learn more about what he is selling he might not have a problem then again he cant seem to keep instalers working for him either  now can he :uh:
> *


DON'T HATE THE GAME , 
YOU KNOW AN I KNOW YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO RUN A BUSINESS ,
SO STOP TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS .


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT'S UP GENTE SEE YA GUYS IN MONTE TOMORROW. :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 19 2008, 03:10 PM~11127952
> *DON'T HATE THE GAME ,
> YOU KNOW AN I KNOW YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO RUN A BUSINESS ,
> SO STOP TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS .
> *


lmao just keep selling 2 ton springs as 3 tons till you go outa buisness cause no one in san jo in there right mind buys shit from there or gets half assed install the work there speaks for itself


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 19 2008, 02:15 PM~11127965
> *WHAT'S UP GENTE SEE YA GUYS IN MONTE TOMORROW. :wave:
> *


"FO SHO"
I'M LEAVING IN A LITTLE BIT WITH MY TRIKE ,
ROBERT IS GOING OUT THERE TOMORROW , SO ILL SEE YOU BROTHERZ DER .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT EVER BRO ,
WE DO NOT HAVE TIME FOR THE BULL SHIT ,
SOOOO GROWWWW UP .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I'M OFF TO THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 19 2008, 03:33 PM~11128022
> *WHAT EVER BRO ,
> WE DO NOT HAVE TIME FOR THE BULL SHIT ,
> SOOOO GROWWWW UP .
> *


nice bro ill do that when r&s stops ripping people off. however robert is a cool guy when he's not pointing out sharkside to take the fall to the cops when he hops on his bike and rides away from king of the streets


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 19 2008, 02:37 PM~11128044
> *nice bro ill do that when r&s stops ripping people off. however robert is a cool guy when he's not pointing out sharkside to take the fall to the cops when he hops on his bike and rides away from king of the streets
> *


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 19 2008, 03:08 PM~11128204
> *:0
> :0
> *


TO ALL MY BROTHERZ AND SISTAZ ROLLERZ ONLY TRIKE TOOK 1st PLACE ,
MY NISSAN (DA BAY BIZNESS) ALTIMA . GOT 1st ALSO .


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 19 2008, 03:37 PM~11128044
> *nice bro ill do that when r&s stops ripping people off. however robert is a cool guy when he's not pointing out sharkside to take the fall to the cops when he hops on his bike and rides away from king of the streets
> *


True.
No hate hear, just honest words. LEARN THE DIFFERANCE if you think this is hate.
Hate woruld be if everthing that was said was a bunch of BS.
AND BTW, I KNOW THE GAME,and dont have a shop, but my homies and myself habve been puting shit down since the 90's!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO ALL MY BROTHERZ FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS WHAT'S UP .
PAULE HERE GIVEN THE WORD OF PEACE TO ALL . :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 22 2008, 02:00 PM~11150665
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU AT THE FRESNO SHOW BRO . :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 22 2008, 01:46 PM~11149842
> *True.
> No hate hear, just honest words. LEARN THE DIFFERANCE if you think this is hate.
> Hate woruld be if everthing that was said was a bunch of BS.
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 22 2008, 09:18 PM~11155009
> *
> *


YO I AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH THE PAST , IT'S NOW 2008 , THAT WAS THE PAST, NOW I WORK FOR RS HYDRAULICS AN NOW WE GET SHIT DONE , DONT BELIEVE , THAT'S COOO , GROW UP AN LET IT GO . THIS PAULE TALKING , NO DISRESPECT TO YOU OR N-E BODY ELES , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 16 2008, 12:37 AM~11100690
> *DONT TRIP bRO WE WILL  BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!
> CEN CALI ROLLERZ TTMFT
> *


I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE RS HYDRAULICS AN STREET LOW 
HOP SHOW SOON I WILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW TIME AND DATE FOR SHO ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

"YOU NEED TO CHECK IT OUT"
RS HYDRAULICS IS EXPANDING !
( CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY )
( CUSTOM FABRICATIONS )
( LAMBO DOORS )
( SUICIDE DOORS )
( FULL FRAME WRAP ) 
( STRESS POINTS )
( HYDRAULICS )
( AIR BAGGES )
( AIR THREE WHEEL )
& MUCH MUCH MORE ...............
CHECK OUT ARE WEB SITE RSHYDRAULICS.COM 
OR AIRLOCKUPS.COM HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HALLA AT 
[email protected] :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SEE PICTURES ON OUR WEB SITE ,
RSHYDRAULICS.COM
AIRLOCKUPS.COM .


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

why you have pics from the lowrider mag, saying they are from a streetlow show????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 23 2008, 04:42 PM~11161792
> *why you have pics from the lowrider mag, saying they are from a streetlow show????
> *


REALY 
CUZ MY TRIKE IS IN LOWRIDER AND IN STREET LOW MAG ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 24 2008, 08:40 AM~11167085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: AIR LOCK UPS , THREE WHEEL ON AIR


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

well your site says these pics are from a streetlow show, but this are clearly from the lrm cow palace show is 06


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 24 2008, 08:34 PM~11172583


 :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 24 2008, 04:20 PM~11171038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i started working here four months ago , 
give me a break , i only addvertise the work we can do ,
plus i'm cooo with every body , i don't hate nor do i talk smack
about none of your work nor have i seen any of it and if i did i still wouldn't talk smack .
( I AM NOT A HATER ) .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jul 25 2008, 01:09 AM~11175369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT EVER BRO ,
I ONLY ADVERTISE WHAT WE DO
AN WHAT WE CAN DO TO N-E BODIES CAR .


SO DON'T GIVE ME A HARD TIME YOU DIG .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

( CELIA'S EVIL WAYS )

low rider trike from ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. 
THAT WAS DONE AT RS HYDRAULICS BY HIS
SON RAY FOR MY MY LITTLE GIRL CELIA.


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

DAMN HIMBONE BUSTIN FOOLS OUT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 25 2008, 04:47 PM~11180196
> *DAMN HIMBONE BUSTIN FOOLS OUT
> *


OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 25 2008, 11:04 AM~11177718
> *i started working here four months ago ,
> give me a break , i only addvertise the work we can do ,
> plus i'm cooo with every body , i don't hate nor do i talk smack
> ...


im not hating either you post a topic saying to check out your website , so i do and what do i find pics of cars at shows that whoever put your site together is claiming they are at a rs sponsored show. when infact they are from the lrm show back in 06. just another case where someone aint telling it like it is.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 25 2008, 06:19 PM~11181016
> *im not hating either you post a topic saying to check out your website , so i do and what do i find pics of cars at shows that whoever put your site together is claiming they are at a rs sponsored show. when infact they are from the lrm show back in 06. just another case where someone aint telling it like it is.
> *


 :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> :uh:


WHAT EVER BRO ,
I ONLY ADVERTISE WHAT WE DO
AN WHAT WE CAN DO TO N-E BODIES CAR .
SO DON'T GIVE ME A HARD TIME YOU DIG .
[/quote]

i have seen what comes out of that shop im suprised customers accept it :ugh: good luck with robert :rofl:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WHAT EVER BRO ,
> I ONLY ADVERTISE WHAT WE DO
> AN WHAT WE CAN DO TO N-E BODIES CAR .
> SO DON'T GIVE ME A HARD TIME YOU DIG .


i have seen what comes out of that shop im suprised customers accept it :ugh: good luck with robert :rofl:
[/quote]
THANKS IT'S ALL GOOD BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WE'LL HERE'S A TRIKE HIS SON BUILT FOR HIM SELF AND MY DAUGHTER ,
SHE TOOK 1st PLACE FOR FULL CUSTOM BRO , AT THE MONTEREY SHOW , 
AND IF YOU GO ON THE WEB SITE CHECK OUT PHOTOS 
NISSAN ( DA BAY BIZNESS ) ALTIMA .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

2ND ANNUAL 
RAZA AGAINST AUTISM
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
AUGUST 16 2008 
PLACE \
JEW ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
1966 FLINT AVENUE
SAN JOSE CA 95148


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

2ND ANNUAL
RAZA AGAINST AUTISM
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
AUGUST 16, 2008
PLACE
JEW ELEMENTARY SCHOOL 
1966 FLINT AVENUE
SAN JOSE CA, 95148


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

5500 for a three wheel airbag set up fuck that what a rip off


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 26 2008, 04:15 PM~11185900
> *5500 for a three wheel airbag set up fuck that what a rip off
> *


THAT'S NOT OUR PRICEZ BRO .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTTTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 26 2008, 04:15 PM~11185900
> *5500 for a three wheel airbag set up fuck that what a rip off
> *


JUST FOR A THREE WHEEL AIR SET UP IS ONLY $627. PLUS SHIPPING , $100.00
I DON'T KNOW WHO TOLD YOU THAT LIE . IT WASN'T ME .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 28 2008, 02:16 PM~11198471
> *:happysad:
> *












sup homies !!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 26 2008, 03:21 PM~11185632
> *2ND ANNUAL
> RAZA AGAINST AUTISM
> CAR AND BIKE SHOW
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 28 2008, 01:43 PM~11198139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2ND ANNUAL
RAZA AGAINST AUTISM
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SATURDAY AUGUST 16TH
11AM TO 4PM
PLACE /
JEW ELEMENTARY SCHOOL 
1966 FLINT AVENUE
SAN JOSE CA, 95148


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 28 2008, 02:33 PM~11198605
> *2ND ANNUAL
> RAZA AGAINST AUTISM
> CAR AND BIKE SHOW
> ...


R.O. FO LIFE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 28 2008, 02:30 PM~11198582
> *
> *


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

I SUGEEST U SHOW SOME PICS OF UR WERK BESIDES THAT GODDAMN BIKE CUZ FOOLS ARE HATIN ON YOU HOMIE. MY HOMEBOY LIVES IN SARATOGA AND NEEDS TO GET LIFETED...GUESS WERE ILL TELL HIM NOT TO GO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 29 2008, 11:48 AM~11206467
> *I SUGEEST U SHOW SOME PICS OF UR WERK BESIDES THAT GODDAMN BIKE CUZ FOOLS ARE HATIN ON YOU HOMIE. MY HOMEBOY LIVES IN SARATOGA AND NEEDS TO GET LIFETED...GUESS WERE ILL TELL HIM NOT TO GO
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

that's what we do !!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 16 2008, 02:19 PM~11104501
> *:machinegun:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

ORALE!! :biggrin: I GUESS I CAN SHUT UP NOW


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2008, 11:55 AM~11205975
> *R.O. FO LIFE
> *


whatz crackn bRO a couple of the sacramento members will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jul 29 2008, 03:51 PM~11208747
> *whatz crackn bRO a couple of the sacramento members will be there :biggrin:
> *


that would be cooo bRO .
ill be leaving for the fResnO show on friday or saturday . thanks bRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WE'LL FLIP OUT YOUR RIDE UP !!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ALL DONE HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS 
(408) 971 - 9888


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

What work did you guys do on that yellow caddy??


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

WE'LL FLIP OUT YOUR RIDE UP !!!!!!
[/quote]


What work did you do to this caddy?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any pics of set ups you done in cars


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> WE'LL FLIP OUT YOUR RIDE UP !!!!!!


What work did you do to this caddy?
[/quote]
As I remember EXCLUSIVE did the doors and paint, not sure about the draulics!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

it's only advertisement we do lambo doors and
suicide door here too bro .


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> What work did you do to this caddy?


As I remember EXCLUSIVE did the doors and paint, not sure about the draulics!
[/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2008, 01:20 PM~11207361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

Ha ha just like r&s taking pictures of other peoples work then posting like its his he's hella weak.......like that air ride set up look like snakes in the trunk!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

RS HYDRAULICS PRESENTS
KING OF THE STREETS
AUGUST 31 2008
12PM TO 5PM 
701 KINGS ROW
SAN JOSE CA , 95112
CASH PRICEZ FOR HOP ONLY


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ok


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jul 29 2008, 03:51 PM~11208747
> *whatz crackn bRO a couple of the sacramento members will be there :biggrin:
> *


that would be cooo bRO


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 31 2008, 01:07 PM~11225878
> *RS HYDRAULICS PRESENTS
> KING OF THE STREETS
> AUGUST 31 2008
> ...


2x :0 , r and s doing king of the streets now ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kaliswangin_@Jul 30 2008, 09:50 PM~11221210
> *Ha ha just like r&s taking pictures of other peoples work then posting like its his he's hella weak.......like that air ride set up look like snakes in the trunk!!!!!!!
> *


oh my god !!!!!!!!!!!
cut it out boy !!!!!!!!!!!!
we can do your ride like that !!!!!
if you aint nothing nice to say dont say nothing at all .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

are bizness is still getting people to come in .............................


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> What work did you do to this caddy?


As I remember EXCLUSIVE did the doors and paint, not sure about the draulics!
[/quote]

why are you giving me a hard time fooo
i only advertise what we do here at this shop ...........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

i just advertise what the boss tells me to advertise .


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> As I remember EXCLUSIVE did the doors and paint, not sure about the draulics!


why are you giving me a hard time fooo
i only advertise what we do here at this shop ...........
[/quote]


Thats not giving you a hard time!!! Just stating facts!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> why are you giving me a hard time fooo
> i only advertise what we do here at this shop ...........


Thats not giving you a hard time!!! Just stating facts!!!
[/quote]
THE FACTS IS WE CAN DO LAMBO DOORS AND SUICIDE ALSO. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> Thats not giving you a hard time!!! Just stating facts!!!


THE FACTS IS WE CAN DO LAMBO DOORS AND SUICIDE ALSO. :biggrin:
[/quote]


Than show pics of work you did not what other shops did!!! :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> THE FACTS IS WE CAN DO LAMBO DOORS AND SUICIDE ALSO. :biggrin:


Than show pics of work you did not what other shops did!!! :uh:
[/quote]


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 1 2008, 12:48 PM~11234919
> *2x  :0 , r and s doing king of the streets now ?
> *


I wonder if they will get a permit this time? Cause im sure someone will be calling the cops. So what are the rules and payout?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 1 2008, 07:06 PM~11237695
> *I wonder if they will get a permit this time? Cause im sure someone will be calling the cops. So what are the rules and payout?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 31 2008, 01:07 PM~11225878
> *RealSlow HYDRAULICS PRESENTS
> WANNA BE KING OF THE STREETS
> AUGUST 31 2008
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 1 2008, 08:59 PM~11238745
> *
> *


JUST BE HERE BRO .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Than show pics of work you did not what other shops did!!! :uh:



[/quote]
OK THEN 
YOU CAN ALSO CHECK OUT ARE WEB SITE , AT RSHYDRAULICS.COM


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> Thats not giving you a hard time!!! Just stating facts!!!


THE FACTS IS WE CAN DO LAMBO DOORS AND SUICIDE ALSO. :biggrin:
[/quote]

:uh: wow now you guys are takin credit for other peoples work real nice good luck with your ripped of king of the streets :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 1 2008, 09:59 PM~11238745
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 1 2008, 06:06 PM~11237695
> *I wonder if they will get a permit this time? Cause im sure someone will be calling the cops. So what are the rules and payout?
> *


yes we did bro .........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 1 2008, 12:48 PM~11234919
> *2x  :0 , r and s doing king of the streets now ?
> *


rs hydraulics is throwing 
king of the streets
701 kings row
san jose ca 95112
saturday august 31 2008
12 pm to 5 pm 
mad hopping contest
cash pricez for hop only ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> rs hydraulics is throwing
> king of the streets
> 701 kings row
> san jose ca 95112
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 30 2008, 08:21 PM~11220334
> *
> *


that's our hopper .............


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THE FACTS IS WE CAN DO LAMBO DOORS AND SUICIDE ALSO. :biggrin:


 :uh: wow now you guys are takin credit for other peoples work real nice good luck with your ripped of king of the streets :uh:
[/quote]

that's what rs hydraulics do


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

rs hydraulics is now


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> > rs hydraulics is throwing
> > king of the streets
> > 701 kings row
> > san jose ca 95112
> ...


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

can't you only 3 wheel one side with air lockups?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 5 2008, 01:50 PM~11266385
> *can't you only 3 wheel one side with air lockups?
> *


NO BRO 
YOU CAN DO BOTH SIDES 
RIGHT AN LEFT


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2008, 03:17 PM~11267162
> *NO BRO
> YOU CAN DO BOTH SIDES
> RIGHT AN LEFT
> *


cool.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

R.I.P. CHIVO
MY PRATERS GO OUT TO YOU , 
YOUR CLUB AND YOUYR FAMILY...
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2008, 03:20 PM~11267181
> *R.I.P. CHIVO
> MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU ,
> YOUR CLUB AND YOUYR FAMILY...
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

R.I.P CHIVO
MY PRAYERS GO OUT
TO YOU YOUR CLUB
AND YOUR FAMILIA .... 
:angel: :angel:


----------



## paulani143 (Mar 25, 2008)

fill me in on the hop R&S is throwing?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHARKSIDE C.C. HAS NOTHING TO DO W/ THIS HOP...
WE PAY OUT TO PEOPLE.
GOOD LUCK WHO EVER GOES. AND GOOD LUCK ON GETTING PAID






CARLOS
CHINGON


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 6 2008, 07:31 AM~11272893
> *SHARKSIDE C.C. HAS NOTHING TO DO W/ THIS HOP...
> WE PAY OUT TO PEOPLE.
> GOOD LUCK WHO EVER GOES. AND GOOD LUCK ON GETTING PAID
> ...



SO DO I ,

LET GET THAT RIGHT BRA


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:angel: r.i.p. chivo


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> SO DO I ,
> 
> :angel: chivo r.i.p.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

does heaven have a getto ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my prayers are with you bro .


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2008, 10:00 AM~11264841
> *that's our hopper .............
> *


which one is your hopper?


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 7 2008, 04:31 PM~11287297
> *which one is your hopper?
> *


I DONT HAVE PICTURES OF IT YET..


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

KISS OUR ASSES HATERS............


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 8 2008, 01:10 PM~11294995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

MAD HOP AT RS HYDRAULICS
AUGUST 31 2008
FROM 12 TO 5
701 KINGS ROW
SAN JOSE CA, 95112


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> > rs hydraulics is throwing
> > king of the streets
> > 701 kings row
> > san jose ca 95112
> > ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

MAD HOP HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
AUGUST 31 2008 
12PM TO 3PM
701 KINGS ROW 
SAN JOSE CA 95112


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 8 2008, 04:05 PM~11295741
> *MAD HOP HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
> AUGUST 31 2008
> 12PM TO 3PM
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> > > rs hydraulics is throwing
> > > king of the streets
> > > 701 kings row
> > > san jose ca 95112
> > > ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 8 2008, 04:33 PM~11295976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 8 2008, 03:33 PM~11295984
> *
> 
> 
> ...




















I HOPE YOU CAN HANDLE THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
every thing is legit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what are the rules for the radical class?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 12 2008, 11:40 AM~11324151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 12 2008, 10:07 PM~11330286
> *:uh:
> *


EVERY THING IS LEGIT


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 12 2008, 06:37 PM~11327958
> *what are the rules for the radical class?
> *


JUST BE HERE................


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

what about single pump trucks


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 13 2008, 12:36 PM~11334433
> *what about single pump trucks
> *


SNGLE PUMP 35 INCHES IN THE REAR.


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 13 2008, 11:30 AM~11333856
> *EVERY THING IS LEGIT
> *


THIS IS MY RIDE BEFORE


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

THIS IS MY RIDE BEFORE










KING OF THE STREETS 
I'M GOING TO BUST OUT MY MONTE THE RIGHT WAY......


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 13 2008, 11:32 AM~11333875
> *JUST BE HERE................
> *


st fulll details rules payout and who is judging the hop


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 14 2008, 09:12 AM~11341955
> *st fulll details rules payout and who is judging the hop
> *


AIR LOCKUPS ARE PAYING OUT .
I KNOW THAT CAUSE IM HALF OWNER OF AIR LOCKUPS.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ 77 MONTE_@Aug 13 2008, 02:23 PM~11335363
> *THIS IS MY RIDE BEFORE
> *


SUP NEPHEW ........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ 77 MONTE_@Aug 13 2008, 02:27 PM~11335392
> *THIS IS MY RIDE BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE SWIVEL SEATS IN THAT CAR


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2008, 11:31 AM~11343109
> *I LIKE THE SWIVEL SEATS IN THAT CAR
> *


THANKS BRO THAT'S MY NEPHEW'S


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:55 AM~11343349
> *THANKS BRO THAT'S MY NEPHEW'S
> *


IVE KNOWN ROBERT FOR YEARS...... THATS RAYS COORRECT, SEEN IT AT THE SHOP ALL STRIPPED DOWN ABOUT A MONTH AGO, HE WAS WORKING ON THE SET UP


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2008, 03:40 PM~11345412
> *IVE KNOWN ROBERT FOR YEARS...... THATS RAYS COORRECT, SEEN IT AT THE SHOP ALL STRIPPED DOWN ABOUT A MONTH AGO, HE WAS WORKING ON THE SET UP
> *


YESSIR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

1


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THANKS TO RS HYDRAULICS .........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THANKS TO RS HYDRAULICS.....
MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE GOT 1ST PLACE AT THE FRESNO SHOW..


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

W.T.F. are guys going to post the rules and who's judging how many make a class. :dunno: you guys have a topic in every forums and have only posted picz of the flyer and some gay bike. :twak:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 20 2008, 12:43 PM~11393541
> *W.T.F. are guys going to post the rules and who's judging how many make a class. :dunno: you guys have a topic in every forums and have only posted picz of the flyer and some gay bike. :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: X2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 20 2008, 11:43 AM~11393541
> *W.T.F. are guys going to post the rules and who's judging how many make a class. :dunno: you guys have a topic in every forums and have only posted picz of the flyer and some gay bike. :twak:
> *


what you worried about your car isnt ready :0


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 20 2008, 12:19 PM~11393835
> *what you worried about your car isnt ready :0
> *


my car not ready still hits higher than yours..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im not goin to be a chipper all my life :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 20 2008, 12:27 PM~11393915
> *im not goin to be a chipper all my life :biggrin:
> *


well i dont think the limo haves to much life left in it


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 14 2008, 07:41 PM~11088405
> *fuck that rs lies about payouts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 20 2008, 12:25 PM~11393898
> *my car not ready still hits higher than yours..
> *


its steady dieing its a has been, all washed up, ready for the junk yard, every one knows this it old and worn out ,ready for the pasture just like the co owner :uh: its just a dumb four door


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 20 2008, 12:43 PM~11393541
> *W.T.F. are guys going to post the rules and who's judging how many make a class. :dunno: you guys have a topic in every forums and have only posted picz of the flyer and some gay bike. :twak:
> *


why are you hating on the homies bike?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 20 2008, 12:43 PM~11393541
> *W.T.F. are guys going to post the rules and who's judging how many make a class. :dunno: you guys have a topic in every forums and have only posted picz of the flyer and some gay bike. :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Aug 20 2008, 01:15 PM~11394403
> *why are you hating on the homies bike?
> *


CUZ MUTHA FUCKAZ 
DONT KNOW HOW TO READ.
HOME BOY JUST SAID THANKS .
PEOPLE TALK SHIT LIKE THAT IS NOTHING BUT HATERZ ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

THE RULES ARE NO 
HATERS ALLOWED THAT'S 1 .


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

:quote=# 1 RS HYDRAULICS,Aug 22 2008, 01:02 PM~11412214]
CUZ MUTHA FUCKAZ 
DONT KNOW HOW TO READ.
HOME BOY JUST SAID THANKS .
PEOPLE TALK SHIT LIKE THAT IS NOTHING BUT HATERZ ...
[/quote]


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> :quote=# 1 RS HYDRAULICS,Aug 22 2008, 01:02 PM~11412214]
> CUZ MUTHA FUCKAZ
> DONT KNOW HOW TO READ.
> HOME BOY JUST SAID THANKS .
> PEOPLE TALK SHIT LIKE THAT IS NOTHING BUT HATERZ ...


 
[/quote]
YO BRO YOU FEEL ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 22 2008, 12:05 PM~11412237
> *THE RULES ARE NO
> HATERS ALLOWED THAT'S 1 .
> *


YESSIR ........


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

>


YO BRO YOU FEEL ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
your daughters trike is very nice fuck the haters talking shit


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2008, 01:20 PM~11207361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn how many pumps are in that thing?


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Aug 25 2008, 07:10 AM~11430304
> *Damn how many pumps are in that thing?
> *


JUST THREE ..
TWO FOR THE ASS 
ONE FOR THE NOSE ...
THAT'S ONE OF ARE HOPPERS BRO ..........


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 20 2008, 01:06 PM~11394312
> *its steady dieing its a has been, all washed up, ready for the junk yard, every one knows this it old and worn out ,ready for the pasture just like the co owner  :uh: its just a dumb four door
> *


DONT WORRY BOUT STUPID SHIT BRO ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

WHAT'S UP SJ 77 MONTE ,,,,


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

I'M BACK ....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:24 AM~11343037
> *AIR LOCKUPS ARE PAYING OUT .
> I KNOW THAT CAUSE IM HALF OWNER OF AIR LOCKUPS.
> *


IT TURN OUT GOOD ......


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

HYDRAULICS SUMMER OVER SALES .....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

SUMMER OVER SALES .
HALLA AT YOUR BOY .....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 11 2008, 02:03 PM~11577914
> *HYDRAULICS SUMMER OVER SALES .....
> *


HALLA AT YO BOY .......


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

WINTER SALES ARE HERE !


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

Do you have any accumax solenoids in stock right now?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHTONE_@Sep 18 2008, 11:24 AM~11635442
> *Do you have any accumax solenoids in stock right now?
> *


YESSIR .
THEY DO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> SHE'S HELLA FINE .....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

,,,,,,


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 18 2008, 12:08 PM~11635760
> *YESSIR .
> THEY DO !
> *


YES WE DO .
JUST GIVE US A CALL ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 17 2008, 02:04 PM~11627352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> SALES JUST BEGAN....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good homies keep it up


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> > SALES JUST BEGAN....
> 
> 
> wut you got


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> wut you got
> 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS AND CUPS ONLY $ 400.00
> 4 THREE WHEEL AIR LOCKUPS


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> > wut you got
> > 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS AND CUPS ONLY $ 400.00
> > 4 THREE WHEEL AIR LOCKUPS
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY RIDER ...........


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> wut you got
> WINTER SALES


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 23 2008, 01:33 PM~11676716
> *looking good homies keep it up
> *


OH FO SHO BRO !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> THAT'S A ROLLERZ ONLY RIDE FROM THE BAY AREA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I HEARD RS HYDRAULICS ARE LIFTING EUROS NOW !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 11 2009, 02:14 PM~13250052
> *I HEARD RS HYDRAULICS ARE LIFTING EUROS NOW !
> *


YES WE ARE NOW !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> YO BRO YOU FEEL ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!


your daughters trike is very nice fuck the haters talking shit
[/quote]
YES SIR IT IS !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

YO PEEPS , IM PAULE FROM RS HYDRAULICS WE DO EVERY THING TO YOUR CAR
(COSTOM LOWRING)
(AIR RIDE SUSPENSION)
(CUSTOM FABRICATION)
(LIGHT AUTOMOTIVE REPAIR)
(CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY)
(LAMBO DOORS)
(SUICIDE DOORS)
(HYDROS )
(THREE-WHEEL AIR LOCKUP)

WE ARE EVEN LIFTING EUROS !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

PICTURES WILL BE IN SOON 
OF A BMW FRONT AN BACK !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Mar 11 2009, 02:30 PM~13250174
> *YO PEEPS , IM PAULE FROM RS HYDRAULICS WE DO EVERY THING TO YOUR CAR
> (COSTOM LOWRING)
> (AIR RIDE SUSPENSION)
> ...


ABOUT TIME !


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> >
> 
> 
> the one on the left has a fatt booty :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 11 2009, 03:10 PM~13250542
> *ABOUT TIME !
> *


WHY YOU TALIKING TO YOURSELF??


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

RAFFLE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=464011&st=0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 11 2009, 08:37 PM~13254062
> *RAFFLE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=464011&st=0
> *


good luck !
you should just give me that truck LOL LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 11 2009, 03:42 PM~13250816
> *the one on the left has a fatt booty :biggrin:
> *


i agree !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

RS HAD DID MY FRAME AN OTHER WORK TO MY 66 IMPALA SS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

im getting ready to work on this frame !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 13 2009, 11:50 AM~13271216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 13 2009, 12:52 PM~13271816
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 11 2009, 09:00 PM~13253474
> *WHY YOU TALIKING TO YOURSELF??
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 13 2009, 10:48 AM~13270657
> *good luck !
> you should just give me that truck LOL LOL !
> *


7500 COME PICK IT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 13 2009, 05:14 PM~13273993
> *7500 COME PICK IT UP!  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

:wave: :wave:







Whats up R/S


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Mar 13 2009, 09:42 PM~13276233
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


what's up my brother !


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

where are the pics of the BMW lifted.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 15 2009, 03:37 PM~13287623
> *where are the pics of the BMW lifted.
> *


THEY'LL BE ON HERE SOON !


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 11 2009, 11:00 PM~13253474
> *WHY YOU TALIKING TO YOURSELF??
> *


 :dunno: maybe I'm :loco: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Mar 16 2009, 12:08 PM~13295558
> *:dunno:  maybe I'm  :loco:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 13 2009, 01:33 PM~13272181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't take that serious, just joking homie.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 11 2009, 08:00 PM~13253474
> *WHY YOU TALIKING TO YOURSELF??
> *


x2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Mar 16 2009, 01:08 PM~13296133
> *Don't take that serious, just joking homie.
> *


I'M COOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 15 2009, 03:37 PM~13287623
> *where are the pics of the BMW lifted.
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

this is a caddy were still working on !


----------



## RAUL64 (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 1 2009, 12:12 PM~13454742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this BMW lifted front and rear with one pump or still in progress?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAUL64_@Apr 3 2009, 05:29 PM~13478215
> *Is this BMW lifted front and rear with one pump or still in progress?
> *


IT'S 2 PUMPS 2 DUMPS 3 BATTERIES !
SORRY I DONT HAVE ANY MORE PICTURES !
BUT IT'S DONE !


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Do you guys have any of the brass cylinder bushings?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Apr 4 2009, 04:34 PM~13484113
> *Do you guys have any of the  brass cylinder bushings?
> *


ON THE CYLINDERS !
WE DONT SELL THEM SEPRATE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 11 2009, 09:00 PM~13253474
> *WHY YOU TALIKING TO YOURSELF??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

BEFORE PRIMER
































AND DURING PRIMER !
















[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> BEFORE PRIMER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
NOW IT'S GETTING PAINTED !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 27 2009, 03:04 PM~13705712
> *
> *


sup bro !
this is where i work at !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------

